# 2009 Pontiac GTO - Zeta Platform



## djgcue (Feb 1, 2006)

Here is some info on the 2009 GTO from Autosource if any one interested:

2009 MY - Zeta-Based GTO Replacement Revived For North America

In a reversal of thought, General Motors has decided that the GTO will return to the North American market based upon the new Zeta RWD platform. Previously, it looked as if the GTO was to be canceled along with a series of new rear-drive products for North America that were to be derived from the new, low-cost global RWD platform dubbed Zeta. However, it now appears that the cancellation of Zeta was complete for North America with the exception of the next-gen GTO, which has been revived in GM's cycle plan for a 2009 MY launch. While earlier plans called for the new Zeta-based GTO to be produced in North America (alongside new rear-drive models for Buick, Chevy and Pontiac), it will continue to be imported from Holden in Australia.

Part of GM’s decision to cancel Zeta for North America was to shift resources from the Zeta program to its upcoming GMT900 full-size pickup and SUV programs which were pulled ahead by six months to combat increasing competition, and GM’s need to improve financial results. The decision was also made due to concerns that the cars could not be competitive from a quality and price level with new rear-drive products, such as the Ford Mustang and DCX LX platform vehicles. North American Zeta production was expected to emanate from GM's Hamtramck, MI assembly plant.

The reason for developing the GTO as the only North American Zeta-based vehicle instead of canceling it altogether stems from GM’s newly formulated brand strategy for Buick, Pontiac and GMC. GM’s new overall strategy for the Buick, Pontiac, and GMC brand’s requires the three to work together through a single retail sales channel and to work together as a unified product portfolio. In that portfolio each of the three brands must maintain a strong focus around only 5 or 6 products, with Pontiac’s product line-up focus being on sport oriented driving enthusiasts. By canceling the GTO, Pontiac would have been left with the Solstice as its only RWD sports car. Pontiac needs the GTO to help bring the brand back toward the sport oriented direction that it must move toward in the future. The GTO is also the only vehicle that Pontiac could see as a viable competitor to the Mustang and DCX’s upcoming Dodge Challenger.


The Zeta platform, which Holden, GM's Australian subsidiary, has been assigned the lead role in the engineering/development for, utilizes a mix of Holden (VT through VY) and Sigma platform components, and is considerably lower in cost than the premium Sigma platform. In Australia, the Zeta platform is expected to form the basis for three locally-produced models - Commodore, Monaro, and Statesman. Zeta will also provide the basis for Europe's Opel/Vauxhall Signum flagship sedan, and next-gen Saab 9-5.

Zeta (also referred to as "Sigma Mass") volumes were originally planned at 400,000 units annually, half of which was intended for North America. NA volumes were expected to increase later in the decade as the 2009 Chevrolet Monte Carlo, 2011 Chevrolet Impala, and other new models joined the mix. Zeta can be formatted in rear-wheel drive, all-wheel drive, with V6 and V8 drivetrains, and in a variety of wheelbases.


The GTO, which currently rides on the Holden V-class chassis, was originally scheduled to be replaced on the new Zeta platform for the 2008 MY under a program designated GMX282. However, it now appears that with Holden stopping production of the Monaro for their domestic markets early in 2006 to focus on the next Commodore, there will eventually be a gap in the life of the GTO. Holden will continue to produce the current GTO for North America with little, to no, change through the 2007 MY, but the new GTO is not expected until late 2nd quarter 2008 as a 2009 model.

The new Zeta-based GTO is expected to have more expressive styling and be more of a stand-out vehicle than the current model. Both Holden in Australia, and Pontiac in North America, are looking for a vehicle that is much more of a performance coupe, so expect the next version to be lower, wider and more aggressive than the current V-Series car. The GTO is expected to take some styling cues from the Solstice as it attempts to further develop the new face of Pontiac and tries to distance itself somewhat from the bland styling reputation of the current GTO. Power for the next GTO is expected to be provided by a new 400HP 6.2L GEN IV DoD V8 (L92), but in an effort to help meet fuel economy requirements, and in an effort to help lower the entry price point, a 6-cylinder version is also expected to be offered. The 3.9 Liter “High Value” V6 that will enter Pontiac’s G6 GXP in the 2007 MY, and was planned to be offered in the Zeta-based Grand Prix replacement (G8), is being strongly considered for the GTO and likely will be added a year after launch. The 3.9 Liter will offer 275HP, 3-valve cylinder heads and Displacement on Demand. Both engines are to be backed by a 6-speed manual transmission, and a six-speed semi-automatic transmission.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

djgcue said:


> Here is some info on the 2009 GTO from Autosource if any one interested:
> 
> 2009 MY - Zeta-Based GTO Replacement Revived For North America
> 
> ...



I've read this before. But this article is confusing. First part says that Zeta is not in production, which is wrong, and then the article talks about specific designs for the GTO.

I hate the engines they will be using. Who the hell cars about a performance sport car that gets good gas mileage. I want all 8 cylinders ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

dealernut said:


> I hate the engines they will be using. Who the hell cars about a performance sport car that gets good gas mileage. I want all 8 cylinders ALL THE TIME.



Yup...a bag of snakes just waiting to happen. 

Besides that, it's all BS anyway. Look at the mileage numbers for the (admittedly heavier) 300C or Charger. I get a _real-world_, traffic & open freeway average of 19-20 mpg. The DMX 'selectable' engine fares no better.

It doesn't really matter to me. As much as I love my car and will hold onto it forever if possible (as my token pushrod V8), it's more than likely my last GM product. I don't much like the styling direction they are going in (Camaro- _bleagh_) and my horrible experiences with GM "technicians," keeps pushing push me back to the EuroSleds.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Yup...a bag of snakes just waiting to happen.
> 
> Besides that, it's all BS anyway. Look at the mileage numbers for the (admittedly heavier) 300C or Charger. I get a _real-world_, traffic & open freeway average of 19-20 mpg. The DMX 'selectable' engine fares no better.
> 
> It doesn't really matter to me. As much as I love my car and will hold onto it forever if possible (as my token pushrod V8), it's more than likely my last GM product. I don't much like the styling direction they are going in (Camaro- _bleagh_) and my horrible experiences with GM "technicians," keeps pushing push me back to the EuroSleds.


Displacemaen on demand is required to pass future,stricter emissions regulations.(I agree it sucks)
Go easy on the tecs. not all of us are bad, and we put up with ALOT OF SH!T.:cool


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

PEARL JAM said:


> Displacemaen on demand is required to pass future,stricter emissions regulations.(I agree it sucks)
> Go easy on the tecs. not all of us are bad, and we put up with ALOT OF SH!T.:cool


It's like bad cops-- the bad apples give the good guys a bad name.

Unfortunately I seem to always end up dealing with the clueless and the incompetent...with the smarmy customer service managers covering everybodies asses.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> Go easy on the tecs. not all of us are bad, and we put up with ALOT OF SH!T.:cool


Yes you do. I watched a tech replace a Solstice top and it took him two days of constant work.

His compensation from GM. 2 hours. The dealership had to pay the guy the difference since he busted his ass and did the top the right way.


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

djgcue said:


> ...but in an effort to help meet fuel economy requirements, and in an effort to help lower the entry price point, a 6-cylinder version is also expected to be offered...


A 6 cylinder??


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

I hope that they don't make a GTO with a 6 cylinder.:shutme


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

A six-cylinder GTO is not a GTO. It's a Tempest.

This article also mentions Holden will be making US GTOs for the 2007 model year?

Not sure I can believe any of this.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Dammit, if the timeline gets pushed again they're gonna screw my buying cycle all to hell! :willy: 

Got into my '05 in April this year and keeping fingers crossed that the next gen GTO makes it to market by the time my lease runs out. Since some idiot crashed my car (gee, I dunno who) I would like to not have to buy it in order to hang onto a goat.

I agree with the 6-cylinder being a bad idea. One of my favorite things about the goat is the exclusivity of only 11K being produced. If they go the 6 cylinder route that means they're gonna push production up to over a 100K a year and the 6 cyl will just make it more affordable to any idiot out there.

Hope they don't go too far with styling. I want to maintain the sleeper quality


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

MeanGoat said:


> Hope they don't go too far with styling. I want to maintain the sleeper quality


Put your trust in the stylists at Pontiac. Best guys in the world with plastic cladding!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Wing_Nut said:


> Put your trust in the stylists at Pontiac. Best guys in the world with plastic cladding!


Just for the record, I, Groucho, didn't post that.

I _agree_ with it, but _I_ didn't post that.

I now return you to your regularly scheduled thread.

:willy:


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Wing_Nut said:


> Put your trust in the stylists at Pontiac. Best guys in the world with plastic cladding!


Damn you, do not curse us.

I think with their success with the non-cladded G6 they may realize that that's definitely *not* the way to go. They're designs are much cleaner and fluid than they used to be. I also own a G6 and think it's one of the best looking cars on the road today.

Now, I'm NOT suggesting the next goat should look like a G6, but I do have a little confidence in them. Despite such monstrosities as the 'Vibe'. Don't think they've got the SUV thing down yet either

Either way, I never owned a plastic cladded Grand Am and I will never own a plastic cladded GTO. I would hate to have to buy a Challenger


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

I agree. Their newer vehicles are much better. 

This one is georgous. I think I have found my new daily driver. Godda kick the ol' Grand Prix to the curb. 

http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=2/3308145848.jpg&s=x2


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

One of the things I like most about our cars (04-06) (mine is 05) is there are only the v8 with few options. But a V6 version? I understand sales and marketing so they have to do it for the money. I am so glad ours didn't end up that way and now they are finished. We will have a rare car guys. How many GTOs do you see in a week vs. mustangs or even TAs and Camaros. I am proud to have my beast.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Just for the record, I, Groucho, didn't post that.
> 
> I _agree_ with it, but _I_ didn't post that.
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

LS2 - Light SpeedX2 said:


> One of the things I like most about our cars (04-06) (mine is 05) is there are only the v8 with few options. But a V6 version? I understand sales and marketing so they have to do it for the money. I am so glad ours didn't end up that way and now they are finished. We will have a rare car guys. How many GTOs do you see in a week vs. mustangs or even TAs and Camaros. I am proud to have my beast.



good point. It will only end up making our LS2 vehicles worth more.


----------



## ralniv (Dec 21, 2005)

dealernut said:


> I hate the engines they will be using. Who the hell cars about a performance sport car that gets good gas mileage. I want all 8 cylinders ALL THE TIME.


I'm fully supportive of the DoD "feature" if:
1. it allows the GTO to avoid the gas guzzlers tax
2. it doesn't compromise power
3. it doesn't bump the cost up by more than the guzzler tax savings

My reading indicates that these DoD-like systems take a fraction of a second to activate and deactivate.


----------



## ralniv (Dec 21, 2005)

<deleted>

woops, replied to myself when I intended to edit.


----------



## Drag Limited (Jan 26, 2006)

Groucho said:


> It's like bad cops-- the bad apples give the good guys a bad name.
> 
> Unfortunately I seem to always end up dealing with the clueless and the incompetent...with the smarmy customer service managers covering everybodies asses.


Exactly the 10 good cops in this country get a bad name because of the rest of the police force... its just not fair :rofl:


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

jortegasr said:


> I hope that they don't make a GTO with a 6 cylinder.:shutme



A GTO with a V6?!?!? What's the world coming to?!?!? Pigs flying, hell freezing over, dog and cats living together....it's anarchy!!!!


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> A GTO with a V6?!?!? What's the world coming to?!?!? Pigs flying, hell freezing over, dog and cats living together....it's anarchy!!!!


Well, the Monaro CV6 (I think that was the model) came out, it was a flop and they dicontinued it. But they did try it though!


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Justice said:


> Well, the Monaro CV6 (I think that was the model) came out, it was a flop and they dicontinued it. But they did try it though!


That has me thinking, would that make a V6 Mustang a "Gelding"?


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

BigNick said:


> That has me thinking, would that make a V6 Mustang a "Gelding"?



I think it would be...or named Cousin IT....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> I think it would be...or named Cousin IT....



Did I hear someone say Cousin IT??????


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<  :willy: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BARONGTO (Mar 30, 2006)

*Dod On Gxp*

I Have Both A 2005 Grand Prix Gxp And A 2005 Red/red 6 Sp Gto. The Gxp Is My Daily Ride And The Gto Is For Fun.

The Dod On The Gp Works Incredibly Well!! There Is No Noticable Lag Or Feeling When The Power Is Asked For. It Just Freakin Moves! I Get Almost 27 Mpg On Trips And About 15 City.

I Would Not Be Upset If They Put Dod On The Future Goats! Just Build It And We Will Come...again!!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Justice said:


> Well, the Monaro CV6 (I think that was the model) came out, it was a flop and they dicontinued it. But they did try it though!


ACTUALLY...........It was a supercharged buick 3800, and like ANY Buick3800, it was quite durable. Lets face it,75% of the Mustangs out there are v6's and they sell like hotcakes. If they do sell a v6 GTO along with the 8 it will help keep the model afloat.:cool


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Drag Limited said:


> Exactly the 10 good cops in this country get a bad name because of the rest of the police force... its just not fair :rofl:


:rofl: :rofl: 

OK...that was good.


----------



## Mad_Dan_Eccles (Mar 25, 2006)

djgcue said:


> The reason for developing the GTO as the only North American Zeta-based vehicle instead of canceling it altogether stems from GM’s newly formulated brand strategy for Buick, Pontiac and GMC. GM’s new overall strategy for the Buick, Pontiac, and GMC brand’s requires the three to work together through a single retail sales channel and to work together as a unified product portfolio. In that portfolio each of the three brands must maintain a strong focus around only 5 or 6 products, with Pontiac’s product line-up focus being on sport oriented driving enthusiasts..


This sounds like someone at GM has finally got a clue that cheap plastic addons does not a performace car make and that too many GM brands were competing with each other for the same market space. 

and 



djgcue said:


> The 3.9 Liter “High Value” V6 that will enter Pontiac’s G6 GXP in the 2007 MY, and was planned to be offered in the Zeta-based Grand Prix replacement (G8), is being strongly considered for the GTO and likely will be added a year after launch. The 3.9 Liter will offer 275HP, 3-valve cylinder heads and Displacement on Demand. Both engines are to be backed by a 6-speed manual transmission, and a six-speed semi-automatic transmission.


Like others I hope this a a misunderstanding - a GTO *by definition* has a V8; what I take it to mean is that they will end up deriving a less performace oriented car from the GTO which is an interesting reversal (we might call it Tempest or Le Mans while we wait any actual model info from GM) . 

Even with a V6 careful weight control could well result in pretty sprightly car -it's probably too much to hope that GM will consider the type of bonded aluminium constrcction that Ford has encouraged Aston Martin and Jaguar to use, but some of the panels on the GTO appear to have been designed to resist strikes from low flying kangaroos without requiring the use of roo bars


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

What I would think may be more fitting, would be to produce the Camaro and the GTO as sister vehicles. The Camaro could come at multiple engines and trim levels (V6-V8), whereas the GTO only comes in a higher (or the highest) level of luxury options, and V8 only. That would be more consistent I would think of how both cars have been offered in the past, keeping the GTO a higher price, lower volume vehicle, and the Camaro more mainstream overall. But with shared platforms between the two, the cost should be more managable such that a V6 GTO wouldn't be necessary economically.

This is what I was expecting based on previous rumors, and I prefer the above scenario to making a GTO with a V6 (and, most likely, having it be a low cost version that would sell a bunch and be seen commonly, etc).


----------



## rt66er (Nov 1, 2005)

A GTO with a V6 would be equivalent to a Z28 with a V6....:willy:


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

NO V-6 in any GTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UFOGTO (Dec 18, 2005)

BARONGTO said:


> I Have Both A 2005 Grand Prix Gxp And A 2005 Red/red 6 Sp Gto. The Gxp Is My Daily Ride And The Gto Is For Fun.
> 
> The Dod On The Gp Works Incredibly Well!! There Is No Noticable Lag Or Feeling When The Power Is Asked For. It Just Freakin Moves! I Get Almost 27 Mpg On Trips And About 15 City.
> 
> I Would Not Be Upset If They Put Dod On The Future Goats! Just Build It And We Will Come...again!!



I was actually considering the Grand Prix GXP (haven't driven it yet) since its nice to have a car with a decent sized trunk. Obviously it doesn't compare to the GTO in performance, but how is it overall as a daily driver?


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:cheers One comment: hand on to your GTO!


----------



## MAXAMOOSE (Mar 2, 2006)

I Have To Say, What Difference Does It Make. The Gto That Everyone Here Has Is A Limited Production V8 Model Only. When You Do See Them, Either Now Or Later, You Know That It Is A Serious Muscle Car.


----------



## NikiVee (May 14, 2006)

There will be no V6 in the next gen GTO. Non, nada. Article has it all wrong. Trust me on this.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

I dont understand why they will not use the brand new LS2 in this new GTO. My understanding is the LS2 was designed with DOD in mind, and hence has all the required support for it. L92? Where did that come from and is the LS2 going back to being a Corvette exclusive?


----------



## BARONGTO (Mar 30, 2006)

Last June I Leased An 05 Gp Gxp And At The Same Time Bought An 05 Gto. The Gto Is For Fun And The Gp Is My Daily Drive. It Is Fast, Comfortable And The Dod Is Imperceptable Cutting In And Out..nothing..no Hesitation At All. For A Dily Driver It Is Perfect!


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

JMVorbeck said:


> I dont understand why they will not use the brand new LS2 in this new GTO. My understanding is the LS2 was designed with DOD in mind, and hence has all the required support for it. L92? Where did that come from and is the LS2 going back to being a Corvette exclusive?


LS2 + DOD = L92


----------



## BARONGTO (Mar 30, 2006)

sorry for the delay in responding

the gxp is great as a daily driver

chock full of goodies like heated seats, onstar, xm, moomroof, noe of which is available in the goat.

i am loving it.

then, when i get home at the end of the day i take the goat out of the garage and run up and down the gears for an hour or so. better than a late afternoon martini!!


----------

